# Best and Worst qualities of your dog(s)



## BARBIElovesSAILOR (Aug 11, 2014)

Wanted to start a fun and light hearted topic. Please post the best and worst qualities of your dog(s) as far as behavior and personality.

I'll go first.

Captain:

Best: friendly to all

Worst: friendly to all hahah

Your turn!


----------



## gsdsar (May 21, 2002)

Best:
Lena- super snuggler 
Phoster- always happy
Nix- when he lays his head on my chest and stares up at me. 

Worst-
Lena- hyper focusing on the cats
Phoster- obsessed with food
Nix- he acts like a tool to his sisters

Now this is straight personality. If you asked about training and work the answers would differ. But this is them at home, when my bum is on the couch.


----------



## Koda'sMom (Feb 13, 2013)

Koda

Best: Puts up with me and all of my hair-brained ideas

Worst: Can't self regulate during fetch. She will play until she falls over from exhaustion


----------



## d4lilbitz (Dec 30, 2013)

Fun thread! These are based on them at home, not working.

Best: 

Isen - when he rolls on his back playing innocent
Red - laying his head on my shoulder as if to hug me
Gypsy - snuggler

Worst:

Isen - So darn independent
Red - can be a very dramatic
Gypsy - Incredibly stubborn


----------



## BARBIElovesSAILOR (Aug 11, 2014)

I think I will add on to this.

Sailor

Best: only liked me, suspicious of all strangers

Worst: disliked almost everyone, but with the most ferver and hostility, the dreaded mail lady!!


----------



## SuperG (May 11, 2013)

Worst ...lacks enough nerve

Best...everything else....everything


SuperG


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

Worst: Eats cat crap

Best: everything else


----------



## Chip18 (Jan 11, 2014)

My dogs Past and Present:

In order of acquiring:

Gunther (BullMastiff/APBT/Lab)
Best: Loyalty/Devotion and a great roll model for all his furry house mates and loved people!
Discipline under pressure!!
worst: other dogs and him required "management" but it was easily accomplished!

Studdell (White Boxer)
Best: Loved People!! Halloween was her favorite time of year! And company was a good time to be had by all! 

Worst:Uh...she loved people and company was a good time yo be had by all!! 

Women were uh rather cold shouldered to her (personally I think were jealous of her good looks and girly figure.) But the men...melted, discipline.. out the window!

Go to Bed was "always" met with aww it's OK! And the licking and bouncing and giggling and smiles began! She slept with our guest and sat in the window for hours when folks had to leave!

Rocky (GSD)

Worst: Rank Drive Gunther bore the brunt of my learning curve! 
People issues...not a fan of company but got that down from growling and a cold hard stare to..."great to see you...when you leaving."
Not a fan of 10 and under!

Best:Loyalty and devotion and safe in public!


----------



## Chip18 (Jan 11, 2014)

Jax08 said:


> Worst: Eats cat crap
> 
> Best: everything else


Gunther did that! I read to use hot sauce on it!
Gunther though...wow Cajun Style!!


----------



## BARBIElovesSAILOR (Aug 11, 2014)

[email protected] style


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

Chip18 said:


> Gunther did that! I read to use hot sauce on it!
> Gunther though...wow Cajun Style!!


He's about to be traded in for a goldfish along with his partner in crime Mz. Jax.


----------



## Chip18 (Jan 11, 2014)

jax08 said:


> he's about to be traded in for a goldfish along with his partner in crime mz. Jax.


lol


----------



## astrovan2487 (May 29, 2014)

I like this topic, very original 
Shasta's Best quality:
Shasta has no aggression towards any people what so ever, she is completely trustworthy around anyone and in any situation. She's just a really gentle, nice dog. 

her worst quality is that she is extremely anxious/nervous. It's gotten better with old age but she still hardly ever relaxes


----------



## Kaiser's Girl (Dec 17, 2014)

Kaiser's best quality 
He is very loyal to me.
Worst quality
He is VERY stubborn.


----------



## Stonevintage (Aug 26, 2014)

Summer's best - smart, loving, extremely happy and fun fulled, loves all people and just melts their hearts with her exuberance that they are alive and walking this earth. 

Needs work - excitable, stubborn and she's pushy right now (I mean literally). Shoves past me to go out, always asking for things, drops her toys on the coffee table in front of me, brings her empty bowl to me and puts it on my foot, drops the empty Kong on my foot (hurts, suckers heavy!). 9mo old typical trials.

This however, if why I love the GSD breed, they're thinkers, they interact in our lives in a big way. Not some docile lap dog.:shocked:


----------



## BARBIElovesSAILOR (Aug 11, 2014)

Stonevintage said:


> Summer's best - smart, loving, extremely happy and fun fulled, loves all people and just melts their hearts with her exuberance that they are alive and walking this earth.
> 
> Needs work - excitable, stubborn and she's pushy right now (I mean literally). Shoves past me to go out, always asking for things, drops her toys on the coffee table in front of me, brings her empty bowl to me and puts it on my foot, drops the empty Kong on my foot (hurts, suckers heavy!). 9mo old typical trials.
> 
> This however, if why I love the GSD breed, they're thinkers, they interact in our lives in a big way. Not some docile lap dog.:shocked:


I agree. Captain has dropped many a kong on my barefoot. He also makes me throw his toys if I'm trying to relax on the couch. He will put it on my legs.


----------



## dogma13 (Mar 8, 2014)

Cajun style,love it
Samson. best Loyal,cuddly,focused
worst Eats poop,hates strangers

Misty. best Sweet tempered,playful
. .....worst terrible recall, wants to run forever

Devon. best I am his universe
worst likes to torment Samson


----------



## Pax8 (Apr 8, 2014)

Kaiju's Worst: In the morning my head is apparently the comfiest seat in the house and Kaiju's butt must be on it no matter how many times I shove him off the bed. :crazy:

Kaiju's Best: He seems to think I'm the best thing that's ever walked the earth. Even though I know that's not true, I don't think he'll ever stop thinking that way.


----------



## angelas (Aug 23, 2003)

Lucky:
B: ADORED kids more than life and limb
W: Was a nerve bag with any strangers past puberty

Shania:
B: Was not afraid of anything and knew she ruled the universe (but wasn't a tiny tyrant about it) (alpha's don't have to prove anything with aggression)
W: Bonded to my dad more than me; the health problems were pretty crummy too


----------



## BARBIElovesSAILOR (Aug 11, 2014)

I'm still waiting to see someone say:

Worst: eats poop

Best: gives lots of kisses

Hahha! Eeww, totally just kidding


----------



## CountryGirl01 (Dec 10, 2014)

Well my pup isn't finished growing but so far:

Best: He can learn anything within only a few tries, and he jumps halfway on the bed to try and wake me up every morning with slimy kisses  (gross I know but I find it kinda cute)

Worst: He is spoiled, rotten. We are working on this.


----------



## Chip18 (Jan 11, 2014)

Chip18 said:


> Rocky (GSD)
> 
> Worst: Rank Drive Gunther bore the brunt of my learning curve!
> People issues...not a fan of company but got that down from growling and a cold hard stare to..."great to see you...when you leaving."
> ...





CountryGirl01 said:


> Well my pup isn't finished growing but so far:
> 
> Best: He can learn anything within only a few tries, and he jumps halfway on the bed to wake me up every morning with slimy kisses
> 
> Worst: He is spoiled, rotten. We are working on this.












Don't know how I could forget!! a best quality! Rocky is freaking brilliant! He taught me that I had taught him the on the lawn command!

I also have to be very aware of "not" accidentally teaching him things! Not drinking after meals...means no drinking water!!!!????

Back door is "not" a "threshold" that needs a release command like the front door??? 

I have to be very "aware" of what I'm doing with him! Oh and tons of "non verbal" communication we understand each other with a look!


----------



## Chip18 (Jan 11, 2014)

CountryGirl01 said:


> Worst: He is spoiled, rotten. We are working on this.


That's going to be a hard one to break!


----------



## wolfy dog (Aug 1, 2012)

Deja
Best: none specific because I love everything about her besides her one bad one: hunting wild life and instant deafness in both ears while at it


----------



## wolfy dog (Aug 1, 2012)

BARBIElovesSAILOR said:


> I'm still waiting to see someone say:
> 
> Worst: eats poop


That doesn't count anymore, comes with the territory


----------



## BARBIElovesSAILOR (Aug 11, 2014)

wolfy dog said:


> That doesn't count anymore, comes with the territory


I think captain eats poop too the thing is, I can never catch him. He waits for the cover of night, and will go outside, and I'm standing right there with him, but I can't see because it's dark. I hear a smacking sound like he is chewing or licking something. I say enough! Once I realize he is doing this and call him back to me,then all of the sudden I realize he smells like poop, but like coming from his breath! Anddd!!! This is so gross, but he really does try to kiss me! He is suUuUch a flirt! And I'm like ew gross captain! And I push him away. I have yet to catch him red handed. But I AM going to catch that little booger.


----------



## wolfy dog (Aug 1, 2012)

She has a special licking motion over her nose after eating poop and that's how she gives her self away. Then I stay away from her mouth until I have forgotten about it. Her velvet muzzle is hard to resist petting.


----------



## Chip18 (Jan 11, 2014)

BARBIElovesSAILOR said:


> [email protected] style


Well yeah...I was stunned??

Wasted good hot sauce on that one!


----------



## Stonevintage (Aug 26, 2014)

Jax08 said:


> He's about to be traded in for a goldfish along with his partner in crime Mz. Jax.


And the goldfish are gonna be saying "no way, no trade - Jax is gonna make us try to learn to fetch and sit an' stuff.....


----------



## SuperG (May 11, 2013)

BARBIElovesSAILOR said:


> I think captain eats poop too the thing is, I can never catch him. He waits for the cover of night, and will go outside, and I'm standing right there with him, but I can't see because it's dark. I hear a smacking sound like he is chewing or licking something. I say enough! Once I realize he is doing this and call him back to me,then all of the sudden I realize he smells like poop, but like coming from his breath! Anddd!!! This is so gross, but he really does try to kiss me! He is suUuUch a flirt! And I'm like ew gross captain! And I push him away. I have yet to catch him red handed. But I AM going to catch that little booger.


I have only read about these new high tech inventions which illuminate the night or so they say....seems hard to believe....I think they called it a flashlight....not sure.


SuperG


----------



## Susan_GSD_mom (Jan 7, 2014)

wolfy dog said:


> She has a special licking motion over her nose after eating poop and that's how she gives her self away. Then I stay away from her mouth until I have forgotten about it. Her velvet muzzle is hard to resist petting.


This is also my Jade's worst trait. She, too, does the lick, but she also does it if she smells poop that she wants to tackle. My solution is to immediately scoop it up and dispose of it as soon as they go, for both dogs (Orick ignores poop, but I don't want her starting on his, too). Jade is a retired brood bitch, and the breeder who gave her to me says that can easily become a habit with females used to cleaning up after puppies. Regardless, it's something I can't allow because of my sister's immune system (I know Miss Jade eats rabbit poop too, but I'm at least trying to lessen the odds, lol).

As far as nighttime, Jade goes out on a leash then, and if she poops, I go out in the am before I let them out and clean it up. For a while I thought I had broken her habit, but she went back to it, so I guess this is a lifetime routine for her.

Susan


----------



## Susan_GSD_mom (Jan 7, 2014)

I guess with Jade, her best quality, in a sense, is being able to 'let her hair down' and just be a silly dog, without having to be kenneled and raise puppies, although the breeder does not breed her females a lot. Still, it was rewarding to see her open up and just enjoy herself. 

Susan


----------



## Debanneball (Aug 28, 2014)

Fritz - Best, handsome, happy go lucky! Plays ball, no agression with people or dogs, great hips.
Worst, eats poop (sometimes), picky eater, has selective hearing, is a digger, won't stop terrorizing the cats, jumps on the bed but not into the suv..
But I love him


----------



## Kyleigh (Oct 16, 2012)

Kyleigh

Best - I am her world - there is nothing this dog won't do - if I can figure out how to teach her, she'll do it!

Worst - I never like to compare dogs, but Ky did not fit in with my cat and parrot like my other dog LOL ... so I don't have those happy "let curl up on the couch" moments with the parrot on my should, cat on my lap, and the dog snoozing at my feet! (She's fine with the cat now, but would likely still eat my parrot!)


----------



## BARBIElovesSAILOR (Aug 11, 2014)

@kyleigh ooo you have a parrot! I'm sooo jealous.

I've always wanted a bird, just think they are the coolest but will never own one because I know I'm not responsible enough to commit 40+ years of my life. I am always envious though when someone has one. Lucky!!


----------



## WateryTart (Sep 25, 2013)

Best: Everything, she's exactly what I'd hoped.

Worst: Labors under the delusion that she is my husband's dog. (But really, given that he was the one she needed to win over because I wanted her more than he did, it is actually great that they are best friends.)

Overall, she's just really a great dog for us, and I couldn't be happier with her. She only gets to be more fun as she gets older.


----------



## annap24 (Jul 22, 2014)

Reagan
Best: She's extremely devoted to me and loves being next to me. I also love the way she burrows up against me. 
Worst: Her extreme anxiety causes both of us a lot of stress and frustration. But her medication is starting to help and we're seeing progress!


Didi
Best: She's very tiny and compact for a lab (45 pounds) and she loves everything and everyone!

Worst: She's TOO food motivated. I can't train her without being covered in drool haha


Bandit
Best: He is so happy and very cuddly. He is the type of dog that could run a marathon if you wanted, but is also content to lay in bed with you all day if you choose. Very versatile.

Worst: He has submissively urinated when greeting new people since we adopted him. We were hoping it would go away over time by ignoring it, but I'm still not sure. It has improved some though. It frustrates me because he would be an excellent therapy dog with his temperament if we could get him past the urination thing!


----------



## Kyleigh (Oct 16, 2012)

BARBIElovesSAILOR said:


> @kyleigh ooo you have a parrot! I'm sooo jealous.
> 
> I've always wanted a bird, just think they are the coolest but will never own one because I know I'm not responsible enough to commit 40+ years of my life. I am always envious though when someone has one. Lucky!!


You can be jealous all you want LMAO ... she is super messy, very demanding, can be rude, and loud and can take the household from dead silence to sounding like a rock concert in about 3 seconds flat!!!

Yes, I love my African Grey, and her safety is paramount!!! It's definitely a huge commitment, but I wanted a pet that wasn't going to die on me after 10-12 years (like most dogs )


----------



## BARBIElovesSAILOR (Aug 11, 2014)

Kyleigh said:


> You can be jealous all you want LMAO ... she is super messy, very demanding, can be rude, and loud and can take the household from dead silence to sounding like a rock concert in about 3 seconds flat!!!
> 
> Yes, I love my African Grey, and her safety is paramount!!! It's definitely a huge commitment, but I wanted a pet that wasn't going to die on me after 10-12 years (like most dogs )


Yes, I was interested in owning a parrot once, did research on the good vs bad an realized I would never be responsible enough to have one and the bad things were deal breakers for me. That being said, I love hearing stories about them and admiring them from afar.


----------



## McWeagle (Apr 23, 2014)

Frankie
Best - sweetheart, happy girl, listens well, loves everyone
Worst - weak nerve, gets a little too excited when people visit

Nox
Best - complete confidence, happy guy, loves everyone
Worst - can be a tool to his sister, harasses the cats, a little full of himself


----------



## Lilie (Feb 3, 2010)

SuperG said:


> I have only read about these new high tech inventions which illuminate the night or so they say....seems hard to believe....I think they called it a flashlight....not sure.
> 
> 
> SuperG


:spittingcoffee:


----------



## BARBIElovesSAILOR (Aug 11, 2014)

Hah hah hah. I do have a flashlight and have used it but it is still hard to see. The grass covers everything. I have to catch him in the daytime but he never does it in the daytime.


----------



## Girl_Loves_Hydraulics (Apr 13, 2014)

Jax08 said:


> Worst: Eats cat crap
> 
> Best: everything else


LMAOOOOO sorry I feel your pain!

BEST:
Lena: Super smart
Della: Is it sad that it took me a minute on this one? I love my little hot mess dog. Very strong
Bear: Floofliness!

WORST:
Lena: Floppy ears (does that count?) if not well worst would be she sets up the other dogs and lets me think they did it when it was really her.
Della: Eats non-food items all the time
Bear: Doesn't listen worth **** unless you convince him otherwise (can you say puppy class???)


----------



## Daisy&Lucky's Mom (Apr 24, 2011)

Best:
Lucky- He is my shadow. 
Thunder: she checks on me and is patient w/ Lucky

Worst-
Lucky- He can be very grouchy and as he ages hates change of even the smallest kind.
Thunder- Still dont know her as well as I would like.


----------



## Bella67 (Jun 22, 2014)

Troy
Best: everything
Worst: nothing (yet)


----------



## Cassidy's Mom (Mar 30, 2003)

BARBIElovesSAILOR said:


> I'm still waiting to see someone say:
> 
> Worst: eats poop
> 
> Best: gives lots of kisses


Oh, so you've met Halo.


----------



## BARBIElovesSAILOR (Aug 11, 2014)

Cassidy's Mom said:


> Oh, so you've met Halo.


Ha.... Ha ha ha ha. Oh gosh.


----------



## misslesleedavis1 (Dec 5, 2013)

Funny, Andrew and I joked about this best and worst quality thing over dinner, he was like "we really set out to find the crappiest dogs going eh" lol as shiggs snored loudly in her sleep and Tyson refuses to walk by the shop vac.
Oh well atleast we didn't dip into the insanely awesome with unlimited potential gene pool to just have a few camping and hiking companions, because I've been reminded by several that "I'd just waste talent" maybe next time around-
Good qualities
They get along and have the routine down to a science, 
Bad qualities
Too many to mention not serious enough to really complain about.


----------



## Kahrg4 (Dec 19, 2012)

Cafall:
Best- Emotional sensitivity to me
Worst- Incessant (and I do mean incessant!) chatter

Efa:
Best- Snuggler Extraordinaire
Worst- Seizures and Incontinence


----------



## ramsker (Feb 10, 2013)

Ranger is a little past 2 years old . . . we love him. 

Best Qualities
- Too many to really mention
- Smart, highly affectionate with people he knows, protective
- Loves to go for walks and well behaved on them (he gets a ton of compliments)

Worst
- VERY stand-off-ish with people he doesn't know..needs to warm up to new people (which I guess is also a good thing in its own way)
- Doesn't like to be reached at by strangers at all (so need to watch/manage that carefully and not put him in those situations)
- LOVES chewing on sticks/bark . . . and creates his own sometimes from the plants/bushes.
- Only understands 50% of playing fetch . . . he'd rather be chased than give it back


----------



## WolfsOwner (Jan 16, 2015)

Best: She wants to be a part of everything!!! - a true, albeit nosey, loving family member

Worst: She likes to take underwear from the dirty laundry and sleep with it...


----------



## BARBIElovesSAILOR (Aug 11, 2014)

WolfsOwner said:


> Best: She wants to be a part of everything!!! - a true, albeit nosey, loving family member
> 
> Worst: She likes to take underwear from the dirty laundry and sleep with it...


Hahha panty snatcher! Haha silly dog. 

I had a dog that used to steal socks, and I had to wear mismatched socks to work and it was kind of emberassing :-(


----------



## WolfsOwner (Jan 16, 2015)

HAHA! Yes, Wolf loves socks as well. I have many single socks in my sock drawer now. I am not sure where their match is... occasionally I will find them under the bed


----------



## BARBIElovesSAILOR (Aug 11, 2014)

Haha wolf is such a rascal!


----------



## ayoitzrimz (Apr 14, 2010)

Einstein:

Best: his ability to turn life into one big party
Worst: his incessant whining

Lady:

Best: her desire to just be with me (Einstein is more aloof, only wanting to play with me but otherwise does his own thing)
Worst: her leash reactivity towards other dogs (but we are working on, it's only been 4 days!  )


----------



## Carriesue (Aug 13, 2012)

Ollie is amazing in almost every way... couldn't have asked for a better first GSD.

Good: Aloof with strangers but social when needed, no weird fears, handles fireworks and loud noises beautifully and really calm in loud crowded places... great vacation dog as well, handles long car rides, hotel and elevators wonderfully. Also so handsome. <3

Bad: His **** dog reactivity, he is a giant grump with dogs except a few females, I wish he had a bit more drive, he can go all day herding sheep and chasing his flirt pole but has very very little interest in a ball.. I like fetch damnit lol! If he had a bit more drive and wasn't dog reactive he'd be perfect to me.


----------



## LoveEcho (Mar 4, 2011)

Hmmm....

Echo: 
Best: He's very in tune with my feelings. If I'm upset, he's glued to me. If I'm happy, he wants to play. 
Worst: He has incredibly weak nerves. The slightest thing will make him reduced to a quivering pile of goo. It can make him really difficult to live with.


Delta: 
Best: Her drive. She has just the right amount. She will do ANYTHING for a ball and will work until she keels over, but she has an excellent off switch.
Worst: She's way too much of a morning dog. 5 AM: "Hey! There's so much we can do today! This is SO EXCITING! BEST MORNING EVER!"


----------



## jafo220 (Mar 16, 2013)

Cruz's best qualities are his intelligence, he doesn't know a stranger, loves to be with his family, he's always ready to go at the drop of a hat. He has taught me more than I have taught him.

The less redeeming qualities? Cruz can be very stubborn. At times has a mind of his own. He has a high prey drive coupled with a very very low threshold, talking less than a split second. Has kicked my butt more times than I want to count or recall. 

I wouldn't trade the good or bad for anything or any other dog. He is his own personality.

I'll go ahead and enter my late GSD Rocky.

Rockies best qualities were, very gentle dog but fierce protector of mom. Great disposition. Always ready to play. Very close in the family unit. Very intelligent. Drop dead gorgeous all black GSD. Best friend till the end. Can't say enough good things about him. Arguably the best GSD I ever had or known. Never laid a tooth on anyone in the family all the way from pup stage to the day he died. Ran the house with no supervision except the cat. Was as stable as they come. 

Less than desirable traits were few. One may be that he did like to raid the cats litter box. That is about it. I really can't think of any time other than that he was ever in trouble.


----------

